# BMW P86 F1-engine on the dyno



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

A couple cool pictures I pulled of the BMW Press group site


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Very cool.

That last pic of the (presumably) cooling exhaust has a sheen as if it were made of glass or plastic. :yikes:


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Need video with sound.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

berford said:


> Need video with sound.


:stupid:


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

WILLIA///M said:


> :stupid:


On the bmw-sauber-f1.com site, there is a link to the first track running of the F1.06. Click the "Current: Team and Car Launch", then click "the best images from Valencia," then click "Videos."

It sounds amazing.

-MrB


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

It does sound pretty good... like one of the older CART motors (back in the late 90s, when they had bigger HP) at lower revs. They are revving the p!ss out of those things. Alex Wurz recently said that he's never experienced higher revs in anything he's driven after a recent Williams-Cosworth (V8) test.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

racerdave said:


> It does sound pretty good... like one of the older CART motors (back in the late 90s, when they had bigger HP) at lower revs. They are revving the p!ss out of those things. Alex Wurz recently said that he's never experienced higher revs in anything he's driven after a recent Williams-Cosworth (V8) test.


It's hard to distinguish from the V10s, IMO. With 22 of them on the grid (or even 10 at Indy [j/k]), it can't help being exciting.


----------

